# How were you told about potential links?



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I know I am being a bit premature but I have just had this conversation with DH. SW has said she will come and see us / be in contact every couple of weeks post approval panel. 

However we have discussed that any profiles etc we would need to look at just us before making a decision about whether we wanted to find out more. For us this just isn't a conversation we could have infront of anyone else. 

So if SW came out with potential profiles she would then have to drive off while we consider it and then we would have to contact her the next day. This seems a bit pointless and SW is becoming our own personal royal mail. 

For us it would be better if SW emailed or posted profiles so we could discuss it before SW comes out and then tell SW our thoughts. 

Has anyone done it this way or is SW unlikely to think email etc is okay? 

Thanks you wonderful lot its all me, me, me at the minute sorry x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey lovely, we were very half and half between email and post, our social worker didn't come out once with a potential profile. Our profiles were over a couple of weeks and some days we had 3, the next another, 2 the day after etc, so she didn't want to keep coming out to see us, no time in anyone's day for that to be honest. However she rang us a lot during that time. I think you probably know a lot of that as then I would ring/message you!!   But hopefully it helps a little xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks hunni, 

I kind of get the feeling our SW thinks profiles should be given in person but I am impatient and would rather see potential profiles as soon as they come through and not delay if that makes sense. I am all about speed - which I know is totally against the grain of adoption. Also as I have said DH and I will need time alone to discuss any how so it wouldn't seem practical either


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

They won't email them for security reasons. We picked one profile up from the SWs home as she lives nearby and it saved her hand delivering, and the other we picked up from her office...the second one was our LO  

She did email about a child but it was literally a line asking if we wanted to see a profile and had we said yes, we'd have collected the profile / had it dropped off. For both LOs we looked at, we saw the full CPR which is around 30 pages or so and tells you everything, names, addresses, histories of BPs etc, hence why they won't email. They ask potential adopters to keep them totally private and I guess if it was on email it would be tempting to forward it for some people, perhaps.

I guess it's SW Postal Services for you   xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks mummy elf I thought sw might feel that way.  X x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I was very surprised as we got 8 profiles to my Hotmail account as well as two CPRs   We were told to print and delete but it's only my word to say we have done that!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Diva,
Ours could only drop off a profile through door or in person. She could tell us simple details over the phone so that may work for you if you then relay to DH. Tbh any SW will want you both to discuss overnight etc before knowing if you want to go ahead so I wouldn't feel too bad about wasting time etc (just another area efficiency could be introduced as security can be done in lots of ways).

Good luck
X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Gertie going to have to curb my impatience the best I can x x


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,

All the profiles and CPRs we saw were emailed using secure email that required a password to open.
We did see a couple when sw happened to be visiting but there was never any pressure to commit at the time, sw just said to have a read and let her know if we were interested..

Cs x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

All the profiles and CPR's that we have seen have been emailed, CPR's have been password protected. We have not seen our SW since our approval for varies reasons. We did a lot of liaising with a SW who is coming to visit us next week ourselves, our SW will be at the visit as well though.


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

We were sat down after our panel and told the rough details of LO. Our SW wanted to make sure we wanted to proceed before giving us his CPR. Our team don't email or post profiles.

Does your agency hold an adopters evening where you can go and look at profiles?

J

xx


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Sounds like (once again) its area specific as ours won't email but others will. This is where SS go wrong - seems each LA makes it's own rules up....like some will pay for medicals and others won't. Ooh where's my soapbox?!


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree MummyElf! Every time there's a news reports about the government throwing money at adoption, I get on my high horse. Our SW admits it's stupid. The LO we've been linked too is in a different area and she has no idea how they operate!


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Gosh you lot seem to have seen a stack of profiles!

My SW phoned me to discuss first.  The first one I reluctantly said no to. 

Then she came and met me and talked about another.  Then she brought LO's SW over and they talked me through the CPR and I'm at matching panel very soon. 

So it does seem as though every LA is very different in their approaches 

I think I'm rather lucky with mine x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi honey, 

Ours where mainly email we did have a couple posted through the door from Sw on her way home from work but mainly email  

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you it would see that as normal no consistency lol who could have predicted that x x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We were phoned the day after panel. I was in John Lewis with my mum looking at pushchairs. My heart sank when I saw it was my sw, I thought they had changed their mind. She asked if I was home, I said no and she asked me to phone her ASap when home. I carried on panicking and she said "I'm not going to tell you about a link in John Lewis" . I nearly fainted and scurried of to find a cupboard where I phoned her. She gave basic info over the phone and we picked up CPR next day (it was. Fri and we weren't prepared to wait over the weekend) that's the only one we saw and he's sleeping upstairs xxx


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

We were told v briefly ( age and sex ) just before panel , then after panel SW dropped the CPR off at our house as she lives not far from us . Unfortunately we had to say no due to LO being too local , ** issues and a mutual ** friend , they wouldn't let us change LOs name so it was too much of a risk , we haven't heard anything from our SW since wed last week , I'm getting impatient now lol !!!


----------

